# Sand for Sand House



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

For those of you who have sand houses on your layouts, what do you use for sand? I'm working in HO.

Real sand would translate to small gravel in HO scale. When you reduce real sand by 1/87, you get powder. The only thing I have come up with so far is flour. But flour is too white and too dusty. Any ideas?

I see that Woodland Scenics offers a kind of model sand...

http://scenearama.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/SP4189/page/1

but I need to see it in person and/or know what the particle dimensions are. Best I can tell from their picture, it looks too coarse-gained for HO scale sand.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are right, the W/S 'sand' does come across more
like gravel, but HO sand would be nearly powder. I am
using the w/s and also a product sold by Michaels to be
used for 'potting' fake plants. It comes in various
colors.

Some others have cited Arizona rock and mineral Co.'s
products. They may have better sand.

http://www.rrscenery.com/

There is a vendor at N Florida train shows who
has 'dirt'. The granules are closer to HO sand.
I hope to see him next Saturday at a show and
can ask if he makes 'sand'.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*sand representations on layout ideas*

To represent sand on a layout, I recommend employing washes of the appropriate color. Here
again you have some choices. Either water based or oil based. Washes on set cured plaster. Oil based
(oil paints) mixed with mineral spirits probably would be the least expensive way to go. Just 
a couple of drops diluted with mineral spirits produces a manageable wash.W/S have the water based wash.Water based washes have less and safer odors (fumes). Choices and Experimentation are required in this instance. Please choose. safety. Regards,tr1


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Flat sand colored paint is probably as close to 'scale' as you can get. A grain of sand reduced to 1/87 would require magnification to even see it. I would suggest you find a fine powder of the color you want and just know that the texture will be exaggerated. Unless it is really glaring most people won't notice the size discrepancy anyway.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas.

I will probably contact Arizona Rock and Mineral Company. I had them in the back of my mind for ballast -- if I ever get that far. If their stuff is too big I might try the sand paint idea. I have seen those spray cans in the stores, but I have never used one for anything before.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cut some stone tile with an abrasive wheel. The resulting dust might be a good in-scale sand.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> Cut some stone tile with an abrasive wheel. The resulting dust might be a good in-scale sand.


Sounds like someone just did some home remodeling. 

Did you look at N scale ballast. I can't remember but I know I've got a bag of it laying around somewhere. :stroke:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I used WS sand, colored with some washes. I made the pile by shaping a piece of pink foam into the desired shape, painting it with buff paint, then sprinkling on a thin layer of the sand. When that was dry, I applied another layer of sand and locked it down with diluted matte medium. 

While the WS product is too coarse for sand, I reasoned that what you're seeing as "grain", is actually pretty big chunks in the outdoor pile (it hasn't been screened and dried yet), and I was right, it looks pretty good.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> and I was right, it looks pretty good.


Picture?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> Picture?


If you'd seen my pictures, you wouldn't ask that. 

It has a temporary home on my son's layout at the moment. I will see if I can get a halfway decent shot and post it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So, for what it's worth, here it is. The "whiter" shots are using the flash; the more orange ones are the warm white fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I had the same problem and was about chastised for using the "HO" scale sand and was told that wasn't sand it was boulders. Something I did finally find that was smaller and yes it is about a powder. I got hold of some fine masonry sand and a mortar and pestle grinding some up a little at a time and then sifted it through a grease strainer (really fine mesh). It is very very fine but it isn't a true powder per say. And it is the right color too. It looks great to me and folks that have looked at it. I am not a rivet counter by any means but it does look a lot better than anything "HO" scale. 

David


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

This is resurrecting a rather old thread, but it seemed unnecessary to start a new one.

I'm building the Walthers Sanding Facility kit and there is the typical sand bin with a pile of sand in it.

My question has to do with the support structure of the sand pile that will end up either being coated, or just painted.

I can't imagine myself successfully carving a decent looking sand pile. What I would like to think about is using some sort of moldable material that could be hand formed into the proper profile. Seems to me it would be far more forgiving and changeable.

Any ideas on what would work. Wasn't there once a product called "silly putty? There must be something around that could be molded to the shape of a sand pile, then painted. Oops, there's the sticky-wicket. I'll bet anything modelble will not take paint.

Thoughts?

Thanks

Deane


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Get a small container of drywall paste. Use it to hand form
your pile, let it dry, paint it sand color and while
paint is still wet, sprinkle on a coating of your sand.

Depending on the size of your sand pit, you may want
to start with a mouns of wadded up newspaper. Cover that with
the drywall paste, pain and the sand.

I would suggest using clear over spray to lock the sand
in place.

If your sand service set doesn't include a 'pit' find a
derelict gondola, remove the trucks, weather it and
build the sand pile in it. You might want to cut off
one side of the gondola for 'easier' access by the crew.

Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

just came across tjis thread. how would "fine turf" ground foam work for the sand effect on your pile?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Expresso-ground coffee. Will also smell mahhhvelous.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

another source for fine sand is artist sand that they use for sand paintings .


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

DonR, this is the sand facility that's quite common with the small shack and a wooden sand bin sitting next to it. There's one at Durango that's often modeled. Your drywall paste sounds interesting and worth looking into. I need some to try for brick mortar also, so I might kill two birds with one stone. 

I'm studying all of these suggestions as we go along. I had no idea which direction to head, now I have multiple things worth giving serious consideration to.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I would look at using the sculpt-a-mold product for making your sand pile if you don't want to try to use foam. Drywall compound shrinks and cracks if its thick, so I'm not sure that would work very well. It may also not be "stiff" enough and may sag before it hardens. Certainly worth trying but you might need a plan B.

I agree with others that applying a sand colored paint is probably best. If you want a bit of texture, I would try some sand colored weathering powders over the dried paint to get the texture.

Mark


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

The sculpt-a-mold looks like a good thing for me to try. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sculptamold is my go-to product for making a whole lot of things. Some people complain about a lumpy texture, but mixed with the proper amount of water and stirred thoroughly, it isn't that bad. You can also carve and sand it. If you do end up using it, wait until it starts to set up, then dip your fingers in water and smooth the surface. When dry, paint and add sand.

To address some other ideas:

-- Silly putty or modeling clay would not work. The oils in those products prevent most things from adhering to it. You COULD use a product called Sculpy, which is poor man's pottery clay -- you shape it, then bake it in an oven to harden it.

-- I would not use ground turf. At least to my eye, those products have a "soft" appearance that simulates vegetation very well, but doesn't do minerals at all.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

You can sift real sand through a flour sifter, and save the powder that goes through. The rest you can save to use as gravel.


----------

